# Intakes and Exhaust systems



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

What's up Everyone? Just bought a 2003 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE with the automatic and leather seats. What a sweet ride!

Anyways, just wondering if anyone out there has the Greddy EVO exhaust on their 3.5 Altima. I am considering buying it, but I want to know if it's loud. If it's kinda quiet, like on some Hondas I've seen, I'll probably buy it. 

How about cold air intakes? I've seen the AEM and Injen intakes, and the Injen makes about 3 more HP than the AEM model. Anybody have these? Can you tell me what you like and don't like about them?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## ctrlALTIMAdel (Jun 20, 2003)

I've pretty much decided on the Greddy EVO exhaust for myself because it looks good but also sounds good without being obnoxious. 
Just one problem: where can I get a deal on it? I've seen it for sale online for $780!! That's definately more than I want to spend. I was hoping between $500 and $650. If anyone knows where to look it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Intakes = I had a place racing, worked just fine. As long as it is a cold air intake, I think the diff's are marginal. Go for price first, name second.

I haven't heard the EVO exhaust, but don't like the looks or the price. Cans are really large. Tips are big too. You can always go with Mossy's set-up (www.mossyperformance.com). Stainless Steel. I'm pretty sure Greddy uses mild steel.


And BTW, Welcome.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

i just bought the greddy evo for my 3.5 i love it you can get it at southwestautoworks.com for $680.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

jlane said:


> *i just bought the greddy evo for my 3.5 i love it you can get it at southwestautoworks.com for $680. *


Congrats!
That's about $80 more then what I paid for my custom
job:


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

Congrats! to bad you had to pay the $80 you saved for the install


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

jlane said:


> *Congrats! to bad you had to pay the $80 you saved for the install *


Huh???
I only spent $600, install _included_!!!
Not $680...


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Anyone heard anything about a weapon R intake for the 2.5 Altima? I ordered one from customaltima.com but I haven't gotten it yet.


----------

